# [PC GAME] CYBER FURRY GIRL



## Rn1nn (Aug 7, 2019)

*CYBER FURRY GIRL * -  a logical game in which your task is to collect puzzles and open the pictures with furry girls in cyber style.

You need to collect from the small pictures one big and after you may to going at the next level.

*Features:*

Beautiful furry girls.
Relaxing soundtrack.
3 modes: easy, normal, hard.
For changing difficulty mode, in "level choose" screen, press button (puzzle) in the left down side and choose difficulty (easy - green heart, normal - orange heart, hard - red heart)
20 lvls.
Simple controls  (mouse)
Gallery.
2 modes: arts with censored and uncensored (For changing modes, press button (18+) in the right down side on "level choose screen")

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1127900/CYBER_FURRY_GIRL/


----------

